# Age old tip to share



## MomBeezzzz (Jan 17, 2013)

I was struggling a bit with a new pair of bamboo circulars and some lovely bamboo yarn, the yarn naturally separates if not held tautly but it makes it difficult to get in between yarn and other needle to knit the next stitch. 
Not many know this but probably do it unknowingly. I remember my mom doing this ,,,While I rubbed the tip of a needle against my scalp where I had been bitten by a mosquito, the work seem to go much better, afterwards and knitting became easier,
that Aha moment struck me, the oils on your scalp are just the right amount that it makes the tips go in smoothly where they are supposed to without undue effort. She used to do this with a sewing or darning needle as well. while sewing or darning socks too. 
Thanks M<3 M...


----------



## kipsalot (Jan 2, 2013)

Thank you for the tip. Never would have thought of that on my own.


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

MomBeezzzz said:


> I was struggling a bit with a new pair of bamboo circulars and some lovely bamboo yarn, the yarn naturally separates if not held tautly but it makes it difficult to get in between yarn and other needle to knit the next stitch.
> Not many know this but probably do it unknowingly. I remember my mom doing this ,,,While I rubbed the tip of a needle against my scalp where I had been bitten by a mosquito, the work seem to go much better, afterwards and knitting became easier,
> that Aha moment struck me, the oils on your scalp are just the right amount that it makes the tips go in smoothly where they are supposed to without undue effort. She used to do this with a sewing or darning needle as well. while sewing or darning socks too.
> Thanks M<3 M...


Thanks for the tip, who'd have thought it hey, and all because of a mozzy biting you,


----------



## albie (Jun 2, 2011)

that is an old trick i forgot about. the oils in your scalp make everything slide easily. thanks for the memories


----------



## Jacqueline M Gray (May 26, 2013)

A Eureka moment, well done you


----------



## pennydeann (Jan 10, 2013)

Works well on safety pins to make them glide smoothly.


----------



## MomBeezzzz (Jan 17, 2013)

albie said:


> that is an old trick i forgot about. the oils in your scalp make everything slide easily. thanks for the memories


Feels good too,,lol


----------



## Edith M (Aug 10, 2011)

I remember seeing my mother do this. Thanks for the reminder.


----------



## Connie W (Aug 3, 2011)

Nice top, mom Beezzzz


----------



## MomBeezzzz (Jan 17, 2013)

pennydeann said:


> Works well on safety pins to make them glide smoothly.


Oh yes I remember her doing that,too while fastening a diaper one time,,,,,


----------



## Connie W (Aug 3, 2011)

Nice top, mom Beezzzz


----------



## MomBeezzzz (Jan 17, 2013)

Connie W said:


> Nice top, mom Beezzzz


Thanks Connie 
I designed it myself. it is avail at craftsy, everytime I post on here I get positive comment on it,,,excuse me if I shamelessly promote,,,
http://www.craftsy.com/pattern/knitting/clothing/--lacy-tee-/27238


----------



## DonnieK (Nov 23, 2011)

Hey, I had forgotten that one. I used to do that with the diaper pins! I never used Pampers (which was the only disposable diapers when I had my kids) And, I remembered when you said that that it does work on all sewing needles and knitting needles. Thanks for the reminder.


----------



## MomBeezzzz (Jan 17, 2013)

DonnieK said:


> Hey, I had forgotten that one. I used to do that with the diaper pins! I never used Pampers (which was the only disposable diapers when I had my kids) And, I remembered when you said that that it does work on all sewing needles and knitting needles. Thanks for the reminder.


I don't darn socks either ,,(I put them in the rag bin),shame, but I did teach my daughter how to darn socks for guides,,,,if that counts, she also makes puppets out of the holey socks,,hehehe


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

I had also forgotten that... and do have some bamboo needles.... not fond of them.. that may be just the touch they need...


----------



## MomBeezzzz (Jan 17, 2013)

Dreamweaver said:


> I had also forgotten that... and do have some bamboo needles.... not fond of them.. that may be just the touch they need...


When working with silk or bamboo fibers you need the "grip" of the bamboo to keep the yarn from slipping off the needles, but the tips need to slide, it worked for me,, good luck


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Thanks, I know that is conventional wisdom but I actually don't want the stick with bamboo... I seem to need the slide or it is hard on my hands. Now silk, that is a whole new ball game... though I tend to use a blend and still don't like the stick of the bamboo needles... I think the main problem for me is that I like a finished surface. The carbonized ones are better... I also like a sharp point and some of the bamboo needles seem to "mush" down a little... Again, the carbonized are better... I do find that the square needles help with slippery yarns.... Stitches seem to stay on a bit better.


----------



## MomBeezzzz (Jan 17, 2013)

Thanks ,,Oh yes ,I would love to try the square needles.


----------



## willi66 (Aug 30, 2012)

Connie W said:


> Nice top, mom Beezzzz


Agreed, love it


----------



## willi66 (Aug 30, 2012)

MomBeezz - I see you are from Ottawa. I go there sometimes for work. Where do you buy yarn? I've shopped at Wooltyme, great store.


----------



## MomBeezzzz (Jan 17, 2013)

willi66 said:


> MomBeezz - I see you are from Ottawa. I go there sometimes for work. Where do you buy yarn? I've shopped at Wooltyme, great store.


I love Wooltyme!!! I joined knitca.com, as a craftmate. It is a canadian company based in Mississauga,so I am all over that, also the quality is super awesome and prices are very very,unbelievably reasonable ....I can hook you up I have now stocked up for summer and am drooling over the "mink" in eggplant colour for a winter project for myself. It is well worth signing up,,,

http://www.knitca.com/yarn/3077664


----------



## willi66 (Aug 30, 2012)

My head office is in Mississauga, I will have to look up Knitca the next time I am there.


----------



## MomBeezzzz (Jan 17, 2013)

willi66 said:


> My head office is in Mississauga, I will have to look up Knitca the next time I am there.


Oh lucky you! Yes do drop in and, Say hi to Maryna,from me. she is a very talented lady. I haven't met her in person, but we email and chat through gmail+
You can read more about her on Ravelry
http://www.ravelry.com/people/KnitcaCom


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

pennydeann said:


> Works well on safety pins to make them glide smoothly.


thats why we used to rub it through our hair befroe pinning the nappies (diapers)!


----------



## maisyb (Jan 12, 2012)

I remember watching my mom run a diaper pin through her hair to make it go through the cotton layers easily...had forgotten...


----------



## emmatonoose (Nov 26, 2012)

Well now, finally a good end to a mosquito bite! LOL Thanks for sharing that cool tip!


----------



## Briegeen (Dec 9, 2012)

Wow, I remember my mum doing that also !!! Well I never.


----------



## flohel (Jan 24, 2011)

Have always done that. I remember my mother doing it


----------



## joycevv (Oct 13, 2011)

Nose oil works too!


----------



## jonibee (Nov 3, 2011)

An "Aha Moment" ...When old is new again...


----------



## Robin Redhead (Feb 25, 2011)

Thanks for the tip!


----------



## springdh (Feb 26, 2012)

I have to comment on the sweater worn in your icon - very very pretty. I'm assuming your knit it. If so, would you please mention the pattern? :thumbup: :thumbup: Saw your comment on Page 1. Thank you!!


----------



## janeafennell (Dec 11, 2011)

you can also put it in a bar of soap!!!! just push it in for a second!!!!


----------



## Phee (Feb 15, 2012)

Will have to try that next time I have a needle that won't move.


----------



## leslie41447 (Feb 7, 2011)

I learned this trick 50 years ago when we changed my little brothers diapers... those days we used diaper pins and I automatically ran the sharp end thru my hair before fastening the diaper. Its a habit with me now. Works every time!


----------



## EB1411 (Oct 25, 2012)

Kudos on the sweater you designed - looks great - and thanks for the tip. Others may be saying "Oh right - I remember that," but it new to me.


----------



## SharonM (Nov 25, 2011)

My grandmother taught me this trick when I was a little girl... I still use it when a needle or pin doesn't slide smoothly!


----------



## Angelsmom1 (Jan 28, 2012)

I had never heard that one. Going to try it today. Sounds like just what the bamboo tips need. Such a smart idea.


----------



## sdftrace (Jan 10, 2013)

Brings back memories ... someone gave me that tip to save on buying more nappy/diaper pins!

another tip - if your front door key doesn't turn easily and you can't find graphite to brush into the lock, try running a soft lead pencil along the edge of the key a few times - works a treat. My Dad learned that from his Dad well over 80 years ago.



MomBeezzzz said:


> Oh yes I remember her doing that,too while fastening a diaper one time,,,,,


----------



## NellieKnitter (Sep 10, 2012)

MomBeezzzz, I love your sweater. Thanks for including the link to the pattern.


----------



## komiik (Apr 13, 2011)

Thank you for the t. Never would have thought of it...


----------



## YpsilantiNan (Jan 25, 2013)

I never heard of this. What a great idea!


----------



## k2p3-knit-on (Oct 24, 2012)

Another old tip about oil: Use your pinkie finger to rub the oil from the side of your nose to oil the joint of your scissors. Still another use--it's enough to keep the ferrules of a fishing pole from sticking. The ferrules are the metal ends that join the sections.


----------



## Siouxiq (Aug 26, 2011)

Thanks for the reminder. I used to know to do that!


----------



## Colonial Cat (Mar 4, 2013)

My mother did that when ever the needles and yarn were not working together had for gotten that always worked so well I have done it also. Thanks for the reminder about it.


----------



## soneka (Feb 8, 2011)

Wow, good tip! I love bamboo needles.


----------



## Angelsmom1 (Jan 28, 2012)

sdftrace said:


> Brings back memories ... someone gave me that tip to save on buying more nappy/diaper pins!
> 
> another tip - if your front door key doesn't turn easily and you can't find graphite to brush into the lock, try running a soft lead pencil along the edge of the key a few times - works a treat. My Dad learned that from his Dad well over 80 years ago.


Will work on metal zippers too. Just rub along zipper teeth.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> I had also forgotten that... and do have some bamboo needles.... not fond of them.. that may be just the touch they need...


Glad you are feeling better these days. I have been buying bamboo needles so why don't you like using them? The metal ones are too slick for my hands is why I enjoy the stability of bamboo? Thanks.


----------



## jdsanford5 (Jul 5, 2012)

Never heard of that one, but in my adventures of learning how to use and clean my airbrush - someone said the best way to lubricate the needle after it's clean is to use the natural oils from your face - rub your thumb and pointer finger along your nose, and then rub the needle between those fingers, which has always worked great for me(I don't wear makeup very often ;-) Guess it's the same principle ;-)


----------



## czechmate (Jun 17, 2011)

Yes my grandmother thought me this trick,it works


----------



## pjstitches (Jan 26, 2011)

A cake of soap still in its wrapper will help pins and needles slip more easily thru fabric, too.

I use liquid soap on wood screws when building something to help them slip more easily. What I lack in strength, I make up for in helpful ideas. 

My G'pa was very wise and wonderful. He said, "If nothing else works, try nose grease." It helps remove the residue from sticky labels, etc. (Baking soda is something that doesn't scratch the surface, but helps remove the residue left behind from labels.)


----------



## GrammyMe (Sep 27, 2011)

I remember doing that with diaper pins!


----------



## MTNKnitter (Jun 11, 2011)

Thanks for the tip. Have never heard of it before and I am over 60 LOL. Will remember this for future use as I knot some with my bamboo needles.


----------



## judyr (Feb 20, 2011)

I used to do that with diaper pins so they would go into the cloth diaper. Anybody remember doing this????


----------



## Phee (Feb 15, 2012)

Me Me!


----------



## Lo'L (Jan 21, 2011)

:thumbup:


----------



## paints4Him (Feb 5, 2013)

Thank you for the tip, I really appreciate it. I have some bamboo DPNs which I'm trying to learn how to knit with and I'm having a bit of a time trying to get into my stitches with them...think I'll give this a try today. Maybe it won't be such a struggle.


----------



## SarahRussell (Jun 14, 2011)

I rub my bamboo needles with waxed paper. Makes them smooth as silk.


----------



## Elveta (Feb 17, 2012)

Rubbing with a piece of waxed paper works well also.


----------



## Rainbow (May 14, 2011)

This is an old trick my mom taught me years ago, but thanks for the reminder.


----------



## Alanan (Sep 22, 2011)

MomBeezzzz said:


> I was struggling a bit with a new pair of bamboo circulars and some lovely bamboo yarn, the yarn naturally separates if not held tautly but it makes it difficult to get in between yarn and other needle to knit the next stitch.
> Not many know this but probably do it unknowingly. I remember my mom doing this ,,,While I rubbed the tip of a needle against my scalp where I had been bitten by a mosquito, the work seem to go much better, afterwards and knitting became easier,
> that Aha moment struck me, the oils on your scalp are just the right amount that it makes the tips go in smoothly where they are supposed to without undue effort. She used to do this with a sewing or darning needle as well. while sewing or darning socks too.
> Thanks M<3 M...


I also do this. It works on all needle types.


----------



## grandmatimestwo (Mar 30, 2011)

Never heard of doing this. Thanks for the tip!


----------



## loubroy (Feb 15, 2013)

I used to do that with diaper pins (before disposable) diapers) and it worked great. I never thought about doing it with knitting needles. Great hint.


----------



## Marge in MI (Mar 5, 2011)

as mentioned above, use wax paper on bamboo needles.to refresh metal needles, clean with window cleaner and then rub with wax paper.


----------



## Picklelady (Apr 2, 2013)

I'll have to try that on my bamboo needles. They don't glide at all. Thanks for the tip!


----------



## PuppyMom (May 2, 2012)

Also, believe it or not nose oil works great too. Even the cleanest faces develop oil around the outside of the nose. Simply dab around the outside of the nostrils with a tissue and apply. Viola!


----------



## Dori Sage (Feb 7, 2011)

I used to do that with diaper pins. For the same reason stuck the diaper pins in a cake of soap. Back then we only had cloth diapers.


----------



## sewbee42 (Aug 16, 2011)

love the sweater in yr pic, can you share link to pattern? i am typing one handed because i broke my arm Tuesday, no needlework for at least a month :-( great hint, thanx!


----------



## sandrap (May 25, 2011)

Another tip- nothing to do with knitting but someone might find it useful- if a coin gets rejected by a slot machine, lick your finger and rub it around the edge of the coin. The extra weight generally works.
Don't forget to use hand wipes afterwards!!


----------



## Tove (Oct 27, 2012)

I've used that "rub in the hair" technique frequently, it is awesome to use when just starting up with brand new needles, or needles that have not been used for a while.....and it feels oh, so good...


----------



## MomBeezzzz (Jan 17, 2013)

sewbee42 said:


> love the sweater in yr pic, can you share link to pattern? i am typing one handed because i broke my arm Tuesday, no needlework for at least a month :-( great hint, thanx!


Thanks ,,Here's the link http://www.craftsy.com/pattern/knitting/clothing/--lacy-tee-/27238
Oh dear, I am sorry to hear about your broken arm. I bet you'll be finding a "new"way to knit,,,I give you two weeks,tee hee hee. we had a woman in our knitting for charity group who broke her arm last fall, she is an avid crocheter, I bet she figured out a way within a week..


----------



## carolyn tolo (Feb 7, 2011)

And to think I kept a bar of soap handy to run my diaper pins through.

When I was a kid, I watched with fascination while an "old" man used the greasy sweat at the side of his nose as a lubricant for his tools.


----------



## BarbaraAW (Apr 10, 2013)

My mum used talcum powder on her old steel needles when they got a bit tacky and I've used it for years, however always willing to try new ideas!


----------



## sewbee42 (Aug 16, 2011)

thank you, and it comes in plus size too!


----------



## Knittin' in Georgia (Jun 27, 2013)

pennydeann said:


> Works well on safety pins to make them glide smoothly.


I imagine you would do this carefully!

:lol:


----------



## Gillr49 (Jul 2, 2013)

saw my mother do that and remember thinking she had an itch, now I know and will try it. When I was doing a jumper for a dog the yarn was terrible wish I had known then


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

judyr said:


> I used to do that with diaper pins so they would go into the cloth diaper. Anybody remember doing this????


Oh, yes we washed diapers in all weather, but the women today just buy diapers & then throw them into the landfill to pollute our land for generations to come.

I do not understand the mothers of today as I would not have had money to buy/throw away diapers! Besides, washing the dirty diapers made your fingernails grow!

I went to a food pantry once to see what they needed & guess what they wanted me to buy--you guessed it--disposal diapers! I did not buy them!


----------



## Silverkiwi (Feb 5, 2012)

MomBeezzzz said:


> I was struggling a bit with a new pair of bamboo circulars and some lovely bamboo yarn, the yarn naturally separates if not held tautly but it makes it difficult to get in between yarn and other needle to knit the next stitch.
> Not many know this but probably do it unknowingly. I remember my mom doing this ,,,While I rubbed the tip of a needle against my scalp where I had been bitten by a mosquito, the work seem to go much better, afterwards and knitting became easier,
> that Aha moment struck me, the oils on your scalp are just the right amount that it makes the tips go in smoothly where they are supposed to without undue effort. She used to do this with a sewing or darning needle as well. while sewing or darning socks too.
> Thanks M<3 M...


Do this with your scissors too - open the blades - BUT just remember NOT to close them while still in your hair. Old tailoring tip.
Susan
O


----------



## knitcrochetlover (Feb 1, 2011)

MomBeezzzz said:


> I was struggling a bit with a new pair of bamboo circulars and some lovely bamboo yarn, the yarn naturally separates if not held tautly but it makes it difficult to get in between yarn and other needle to knit the next stitch.
> Not many know this but probably do it unknowingly. I remember my mom doing this ,,,While I rubbed the tip of a needle against my scalp where I had been bitten by a mosquito, the work seem to go much better, afterwards and knitting became easier,
> that Aha moment struck me, the oils on your scalp are just the right amount that it makes the tips go in smoothly where they are supposed to without undue effort. She used to do this with a sewing or darning needle as well. while sewing or darning socks too.
> Thanks M<3 M...


You always learn something new on this site. I will try to remember that tip


----------



## mzmom1 (Mar 4, 2011)

kipsalot said:


> Thank you for the tip. Never would have thought of that on my own.


My mom used to always run a diaper pin through her hair before putting it into a cloth diaper. The pin would slide right through all those thick layers--much less chance of stabbing yourself.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Thanks for the reminder! That one took me back several years!


----------



## CAS50 (Mar 26, 2012)

I've heard of this for sewing needles. I used some car wax on my bamboo needles and it worked great! Better than the wax paper I tried after reading that tip.

Since I bought Addi and ChiaGoo needles I noticed the cables on the bamboo are SO unwieldy, they don't like "going around the bend".


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

janeafennell said:


> you can also put it in a bar of soap!!!! just push it in for a second!!!!


But most of us have hair with us all the time but not soap!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sewbee42 said:


> love the sweater in yr pic, can you share link to pattern? i am typing one handed because i broke my arm Tuesday, no needlework for at least a month :-( great hint, thanx!


On the Tea Party here on KP one lady broke her arm and worked how to knit with the cast on. And was told afterwards that the knitting had probably helped becuase she recovered use of the arm so well.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

BarbaraAW said:


> My mum used talcum powder on her old steel needles when they got a bit tacky and I've used it for years, however always willing to try new ideas!


We used this in the hot weather- or a small amount on the hands.


----------



## walkingagain (Mar 23, 2011)

I had forgotten that I used to do that with diaper pins!


----------



## walkingagain (Mar 23, 2011)

I had forgotten that I used to do that with diaper pins! Ooops, I now see that was already mentioned  sorry


----------



## errjan46 (May 23, 2011)

I can remember my Dad doing this also. He was a carpenter and this hair movement lubricated his nails and screws....so long ago.


----------



## MomBeezzzz (Jan 17, 2013)

Thanks for sharing all of your tips I never knew about the scissors or that the oil on the side of the nose, was so useful, wow, I can't help but wonder if discoveries were made by accident maybe something as simple as a mosquito bite played a hand ?


----------



## MomBeezzzz (Jan 17, 2013)

Thanks for sharing all of your tips I never knew about the scissors or that the oil on the side of the nose, was so useful, wow, I can't help but wonder if discoveries were made by accident maybe something as simple as a mosquito bite played a hand ?


----------



## MomBeezzzz (Jan 17, 2013)

Thanks for sharing all of your tips I never knew about the scissors or that the oil on the side of the nose, was so useful, wow, I can't help but wonder if discoveries were made by accident maybe something as simple as a mosquito bite played a hand ?


----------



## MomBeezzzz (Jan 17, 2013)

Thanks for sharing all of your tips I never knew about the scissors or that the oil on the side of the nose, was so useful, wow, I can't help but wonder if discoveries were made by accident maybe something as simple as a mosquito bite played a hand ?


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

Does it work if one has not been bitten by a mosquito?


----------



## MomBeezzzz (Jan 17, 2013)

Palenque1978 said:


> Does it work if one has not been bitten by a mosquito?


Bahaaahahaha you are so funny,,thanks for the laugh


----------



## MaggieNow (May 11, 2011)

MomBeezzzz said:


> Oh yes I remember her doing that,too while fastening a diaper one time,,,,,


That brought a memory from a very long time ago, doing that with my baby's diaper pin and it worked so well.


----------



## joannaemerson (Apr 2, 2013)

That's a good one! Thanks!


----------



## chartenhoeve (Nov 17, 2012)

Great tip, thanks Char


----------



## ksenia88 (Jun 30, 2013)

Great tip....I'll remember that one. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Ezenby (Mar 24, 2011)

this was done by mother and carried on by me. She grew up in France and said they had ....lol... more oils because of not shampooing as often as us in USA. Hee...but it does work for us here. I have some KnitPick crochet wooden hooks and this works great. Have used coconut oil and rub with a paper towel.


----------



## alidakyle (Dec 20, 2011)

MomBeezzzz said:


> I was struggling a bit with a new pair of bamboo circulars and some lovely bamboo yarn, the yarn naturally separates if not held tautly but it makes it difficult to get in between yarn and other needle to knit the next stitch.
> Not many know this but probably do it unknowingly. I remember my mom doing this ,,,While I rubbed the tip of a needle against my scalp where I had been bitten by a mosquito, the work seem to go much better, afterwards and knitting became easier,
> that Aha moment struck me, the oils on your scalp are just the right amount that it makes the tips go in smoothly where they are supposed to without undue effort. She used to do this with a sewing or darning needle as well. while sewing or darning socks too.
> Thanks M<3 M...


In days of old when we used cloth diapers with safety pins we used to slide the pins through our hair to make it easier to slide through the fabric of the diapers......


----------



## ernai (Apr 7, 2011)

I used to do that when I put pinned my daughter's diapers nearly 40 years ago.


----------



## sdftrace (Jan 10, 2013)

That tip works a treat. I was always grateful to the person who gave me the idea.


----------



## barbbfly (Oct 27, 2012)

wow that makes sense but i never thought of it. lol my cotton yarn sticks bad thx thx


----------

